# Not one whisper of the Note 2?!



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I as a verizon customer would be super excited and sell my month old 32GB S3 in a hearbeat to finally get my hands on an LTE note! Anyone else?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

There have been more than whispers. There are already screenshots showing it on VZ and AT&T.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I mean I know that, there seems to be speculation though on whether or not it will really land on VZW, im really hoping it does :-\


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, it's just scuttlebutt of course but there was a very detailed post elsewhere stating that VZ wanted to see how the Note did before picking it up and that it will have three phablets available for the holidays including the Note II.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Well, it's just scuttlebutt of course but there was a very detailed post elsewhere stating that VZ wanted to see how the Note did before picking it up and that it will have three phablets available for the holidays including the Note II.


Ive searched all over whered you find this info?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-rumors/223222-vzn-carry-three-phablets.html


----------

